# Video: Building a cache-tube



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I found a great video on building a cache-tube out of PVC-pipe (plumbing department).






Years ago I made something very similar, but, I use them as "poop-tubes" as described in the book "How to shit in the woods" by Kathleen Meyer ... quick link to buying your own book: http://www.amazon.com/Shit-Woods-Se...6270/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1336316925&sr=8-1


----------

